# More Pompano and Surf fishing ?'s, Destin area



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone tip their hooks/jigs with Fishbites in FL? We used to use them with some success in TX for Pomps, whiting and croaker. Usually would put a strip on the hook first then tip it with shrimp. If the shrimp got taken, you still had something out there. 

Are pompano legal to use for shark bait in FL? In TX they were but I couldn't find anything about it on the fish and game website. TX had a published list of "gamefish" that couldn't be used for shark (trout, reds, other sharks, etc.) but pomps are legal over there.

Is it frowned upon to put out a couple shark rigs from the beaches in Destin during the day? Should I limit my attempts at catching sharks to early AM, evenings and night time?

Can anyone point me to a decent Kayak rental place in Destin that has fair rates? $75 a day is not a fair rate in my book.


Can I fish off the beach from a kayak with just a normal non-resident fishing license without any trouble? I will wear a life vest obviously and I have previous experience running out shark baits and fishing from a kayak.

Will the Pomps still be catchable the second week of May and will the Cobia still be running the beaches then or is the migration done at that point?



Oh, almost forgot, do you guys catch trout in the surf in your area? May was always a great time for trout in the surf in TX. Chunking mirrolures or saltwater assasins or freelining live shrimp or a live shrimp under a popping cork was always the ticket.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Not sure if I can answer all your questions, but will try.

-Dont know anyone who tips their hooks with fish bites but it would make sense to me to do it, shouldnt hurt.

- Dont know about using pompano for shark bait, most people would rather eat the pompano. Most people here use Bonito (actually Little Tunny) for shark bait, and ladyfish. Bonito is pretty bloody. 

-Not sure what the laws are here in Destin, but would be common sense not to be fishing for shark with all the tourists around. A small girl was killed by a shark here a few years ago. If you want to go in the daytime, I would go to Topsail Beach State park, or up to Navarre, where they have a lot more beach than people. Most people go shark fishing here from dusk to dawn, not too many swimmers in the water. You can call Destin City hall at 850-837-4242 and ask.

- Cant steer you to any cheap kayaks as I dont do it.

- If you have a Florida non-resident saltwater license, it is good for shore and boat. When the old Crystal Beach Pier was still up, my neighbor told me that they would go down there at night and swim the bait out and they usually caught sharks. They would use chicken, old fish heads, etc. And usually they would have a few beers before they swam it out. Said they never lost anyone.

- Mid may is at the end of the pompano and cobia season, they may still be here, hard to say. Mid april seems to be the best time historically. I would say you would still have a chance at getting some.

- And, never heard of anyone getting any trout here in the surf. You should expect to catch pompano, redfish, maybe a jack, and hardhead catfish. The ladyfish might be here then too, a lot of fun to catch. If you are going to be in a kayak, paddle out past the 2nd bar and you should be able to get King mackerel and Spanish mackerel.

For more kayak infor, do a search here in the kayak section and also go to http://gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/default.asp.

Good luck


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've used the Fishbites for a while now. But I only use them when the bite has turned off or if I happen to not luck out when I get to the beach and all the washes are taken and I am in shallow water. Not sure if that's why, but it seems to work when its a slow day to help get more bits. I personally prefer the chartruse color ones and they will attrack Bluefish and Ladyfish too. If the water isn't real clear then I use the chartruse with speckles in the color.


----------

